# My First Walleye Baits



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi everyone just thought I would post my first lures that I made from scratch. These are my first minnow type lures. The body on the small one is 4 inches long and the bigger one is 5- 1/2inches long. I cant wait to use them this fall for Walleye here on Lake Huron. I dont have a boat any more so Im limited to just a few local piers. I had a lot of fun making them. Its a great stress reliever. I enjoyed reading all the post on this site. Every one here does such great work Ive learned a ton of things that I didnt know before about making fishing lures. I just wanted to say thanks for everyones help.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Redhead-those look like real fish catching baits. If I was a walleye, I would already have a hook in my mouth. Nice lookin baits. Let us know what you catch and how big. Good luck!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Those being your FIRST,,I'll say You have MUCH natural ability!! & if they run as true as your bait looks,,You have a great thing goin on!! Let us know how they produce,,& I'm sure they most certainly will!! Nice job!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Forgot to ask-are your baits made out of wood or plastic?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Redheaded those look fantastic!!!!!!!!! That has been a hot color the last two weeks. You will catch some hogs on those!
John


----------



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and support. They are made out of plastic resin. I'm hoping to get a few more started this weekend so I will have them ready for my next vacation in a few weeks.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

First ones??? They look pro already! Very nice work


----------

